# CLEAR COAT



## gallion (Dec 23, 2007)

I HAVE A 1990 BOUNDER THAT IS "VERY" CLEAN AND RUNS EXCELLENT. 32,00O MAINTAINED MILES. THE ONLY FLAW IS THAT THE OUTSIDE IS FADED. I DON'T THINK IT WILL POLISH TO A GOOD SHINE. NOT SURE IF IT IS BAD OXIDATION OR JUST PLAIN FADED. ARE THER ANY "REAL" PRODUCTS FOR THIS PROBLEM AND WHAT IS THE OPINION ON CLEAR COATING AND WOULD THAT SOLVE THE ISSUE?
THANK YOU FOR ANY REPLY.
JIM


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 23, 2007)

Re: CLEAR COAT

Gallion,  welcome to the forum.  You might want to try some rubbing compound (heavy duty) in a small area and see what happens.  I have a 89 Winn Chieftain that had a few dull looking spots and I used turtle wax rubbing compound by hand and it brought the shine back again after I waxed it.  I would check with a body shop and ask them what they thought about a clear coat.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## C Nash (Dec 24, 2007)

Re: CLEAR COAT

Jim, do as Archer said and ck with a body shop specializing in fiberglass on the clear coat. Think you would have to bring the shine back first before clearcoating. If you can get the shine back I think just waxing would keep the unit looking good.  A good boat place might also advise on a good product to bring out the shine. Keep us posted


----------



## benwd (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: CLEAR COAT

If you use rubbing compound it might be best not to use something with oil or wax in it, as, if you decide to clear coat it, as the subject suggests, then it won't stick. You can buy dry rubbing compounds and mix with water.
In fact, if you are planning on a clear coat you might just sand it lightly with 300 to 400 paper.


----------



## Vivilon (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: CLEAR COAT



A common paint or fiberglass gelcoat or filon restoration problem, it has an easier solution than you might think. And, before I go any further, let me first say my name is Bill Rice and I am the owner of Vivilon Coatings. So, any bias you wish to attribute to my answer is out in the open. During the past 29 years, one of my biggest frustrations has been educating people on the simple fact that they don't have to wax or even repaint when they can rejuvenate with a clear coat (like mine) or many automotive clear coats from PPG, DuPont, Spies Hecker and the like. 

What were doing here isn't brain surgery or chemical vodoo magic, like so many of my imitators would have you believe. The clearcoat does the same job as it does on original auto paint, ie., it wets the color (pigment) in the basecoat giving it depth of color (luster) and a high gloss shine.Â  ANY product that brings moisture to the paint will do the same thing. Don't believe me? Pour some regular mazola oil on to a piece of faded metal scrap. AMAZING! It restores the color and shine. It only lasts a few days and therein lies the difference between it, my imitators, the DuPont's of the world and IMHO, Me.

So, you don't have to polish an old, faded, chalky, ozidized or sun weathered paint, fiberglass, filon  or any other surface before you apply the clear coat to rejuvenate, refinish and restore the color, luster and shine. Just wash the surface to make sure there is no contamination (like wax or oils) to interfere with the proper adhesion of the coating and spray away. 

Don't know how to spray? I've written a very detailed tutorial on spraying to help you get started. Or take it to a body shop and have them spray it. Material for any RV is $200 or less (for mine)or the PPG's, if for some reason you don't like me or my product. But, don't waste your time, money or get frustrated, just clear coat your RV.

Any of the products I've mentioned (and others like Ditzler & Sherwin Williams) will give your vehicle excellent sun protection from fading and oxidation, clean up will be a snap, those pesky love bugs will wash right off and you  can enjoy a clean and shiny vehicle and...have FUN. 

Now that you have read all this , here it comes...the shameless plug for my product. I really hope you consider Vivilon but get a really primo clear coat from me or one of the manfacturers I've listed. You'll be glad you did  

Thank you! 

Â


----------



## PeanutButter (May 27, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

My experience with Vivilon:  They do not deliver on what they promise and once they have received your money they give you the run-around on why the product cannot be shipped to you.    :disapprove:


----------



## Triple E (Jun 1, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT



> PeanutButter - 5/27/2009  12:49 PM
> 
> My experience with Vivilon:  They do not deliver on what they promise and once they have received your money they give you the run-around on why the product cannot be shipped to you.    :disapprove:






Thank you for your reply.  I have been wanting to give this a try.  But too much of this kind of stuff that you are talking about is getting to become a big problem.  I would rather spend more and get the product then have to mess around with someone that is all talk.  Once again, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PeanutButter (Jun 3, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

We ended up using a product called "Toon Bright".  Bass Pro Shops carries the "Toon Bright" cleaner, but not the clear coat.  We ordered it through a marina.  It restored the color and made the boat shine great, but the cost of the "Toon Bright" was only $83 per gallon, as opposed to $200.  We used 2 coats for extra shine.  Directions call for ragging it on.  We tried to spray it with an HVLP to test it, but it left an orange peel look.  Ragging it is the best way to go.  We had to call the manufacturer several times for questions (the directions on the can are pretty vague).  They always responded and were very helpful.


----------



## Darlin (Jun 3, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

Our lettering/decal on the front of our coach is starting to crack, shrink or what ever.  I thought it would be a good idea if we(meaning Honey) would just peal them off & the front would be just solid white.  

Well there is a shadow left behind. I guess where the UV bleached the white as we are in Fla mostly & when not here just across the southland.

My question is after compounding or sandpapering,  Can this TOON BRIGHT be used as just a coating on the front  or do you think we will have to do the entire coach so it does not look funny?

Thanks  Darlin


----------



## PeanutButter (Jun 5, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

No idea.  I am by no means an expert and probably not even a good novice.  I would call the manufacturer.  They are pretty helpful.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 5, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

Darlin, there are thousands of products that say they'll do this or that.

What you need is someone in the business that can see it and recommend a treatment.

Anything else is trial and error.


----------



## Darlin (Jun 5, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

For now I guess we live with the shadow. Which I guess is better looking than the cracked & peeling graphics.

Darlin


----------



## brodavid (Jun 6, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

You could always put a picture of Tex over the shadow and see if you have any one bother you>  
JK TEX


----------



## rddog8691 (Jun 6, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

I dont think you will ever get rid of the shadow of where the old graphics were, i say this because of an experience with my boat after i pulled graphics off the side i tried everything and repeatedly buffed with heavy compound and i could not get rid of the shadow.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 7, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

If yer gonna put mah pitcher on theah, let me send ya'll one where ahm not smilin'.

Ah don't want bugs on mah teeth!   :clown:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 7, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

Darlin...bottom line is the paint has faded and what was under the decals is close to the original color.  Buffing, waxing or clear coat will not change this. Only repainting will completely solve this issue. 

If the paint is a two stage process, the first coat (base coat) has absolutely no shine and then the top coat (clear coat) is applied for shine and protection.  This will open a can of worms, but you can apply too much clear coat...more is not better.  A good application would be 5 mils of clear, lightly wet sand with 2000 grit and then buff with a very light duty compound.  That's where you really get your shine.


----------



## Darlin (Jun 7, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

I guess there is no shot cut to this.  We will have to wait till all the graphics are gone then have the entire coach repainted.   

OR Maybe all white will be "IN" then.   

We checked with a local graphics printer & Kira said that she would have to order at least an entire roll or more in each of the 3 colors if we wanted to match exactly the original colors.  

Plus there would so much waste when each piece would be cut. She said that she would not do it if she owned the unit.  

Not that she did not want the business but she wanted us to be happy with the money vs the results. Appreciated her honesty.

So instead we had her stripe out  our toad with colors she had.  We know the difference but it is close.

Darlin


----------



## Paul235 (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

2 more cents worth about trying to bring back the shine of fiberglass. A member of our local RV group introduced us to a product that had been developed for the marine world in Florida. It comes as a kit that includes a cleaner and a coating that is like water and is applied with a small piece of chamois. It goes on really easy after first cleaning with a sponge and cleaning solution. It is extremely simple to apply and is very durable. After a few members of the club did their coaches we did a group buy of about 40 kits. They gave us a good break with the volume we purchased it at. My coach is a 99 and it shines like a new one. it was treated a year ago and I can see no change from last summer. I do not sell this stuff or am connected with them in any way. Do a google search for Newglass2. Very happy with the results.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

here here Tex, just tell it like it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

no pay for ads people ,, MAN ,, and after a yr 
  :disapprove:  :dead:  :dead:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

I'm just tired of people thinking they can just come on to this forum spewing their filth for all of us to see as innocent bystanders.

I can understand trying to counter some 'oneposter' getting on here giving him bad press, but there's absolutely no justification for the language and tone that he used. He won't get very many folks to read beyond his first sentence. 

This is OUR HOUSE, and we don't walk through it after we've been out walking in the cow pasture!  :angry:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

TEX, good going and a big AMEN


----------



## C Nash (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

Maybe he should try washing his mouth out with his product.  Well since he typed it maybe he'll have to wash his typing finger. :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: CLEAR COAT

good point Nash, and his hands as well :approve:


----------



## henryck (Aug 2, 2021)

For the fiberglass roof, I use 303 because it offers UV protection.


----------

